# need some ideas for invites



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

"The foulest stench is in the air 
The funk of forty thousand years 
And grizzly ghouls from every tomb 
Are closing in to seal your doom 
And though you fight to stay alive
Your body starts to shiver
For no mere mortal can resist
The evil of the Thriller"
-was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## JUSTTINK (Sep 12, 2010)

i love that lol. what do u guys think of using dvds pray painted black and made to look like records, and an attachemnt with the invite?


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

That sounds really cute. Sometimes you can find 45's at the thrift store really cheap. You could get those fake vampire teeth (they could pass for werewolf teeth) to put your little attachment in or if you can find those little skellie hands, those would look great on the record with it rolled up in the hand.


----------



## JUSTTINK (Sep 12, 2010)

okay i found these two flyers. I think I want to do something similar to the zombie prom one. maybe have it say thriller at the top. info in the bottom part. need to find a good picture to put in the middle and maybe have the lyrics lightly over the top of the picture? I also saw a cool idea that has the vip badges. maybe make some for those that rsvp? to match whatever i do for the flyer?

ohh I love the skelly hand or teeth idea. just need to figure out how to attach them to the record... any ideas?


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Cool melt glue..............I use hot or cool glue for just about everything!! LOL

The vip badges are a great idea. Are you talking about the lanyard kind? Those would be really different, kind of like a backstage pass. And i like the isea of the lyrics lightly over the invite...


----------



## MidnightMistress (Oct 24, 2011)

Roll up the invite and stick it through the hole in the center.


> The vip badges are a great idea. i like the idea of the lyrics lightly over the invite...


 I agree!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Check out www.thrilltheworld.com . You may get some ideas there. The official "TTW" time this year is 7pm GMT (2:00 p.m. EST). You might want to teach the kids how to do the Thriller Dance, or at least an abbreviated version. Tthere are video instructions online or a DVD can be purchased that has all the moves on it in a very easy to learn breakdown.


----------

